
How to Fire Non-Performers - terpua
http://www.readwriteweb.com/readwritestart/2009/07/how-to-fire-non-performers.php
======
onreact-com
What about motivating your team? Caring for the people who work for you?
Assigning he right tasks? those that fit? When you're a misanthrope, people
won't "perform" for you.

